# Trinity Real Estate Solutions



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone hear of or dealt with Trinity Real Estate Solutions? Just got asked to work for them, they say no price list...They tell you what each order pays as they submit an order...


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

that can be good or bad, most likely bad.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Would you go to a job interview without knowing what the job pays????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I need you to paint this guys house. I'll let you know what it pays once I figure the bill....:glare:


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess when they email or text they include the price at that time, u can accept or deny any work


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

adorler said:


> I guess when they email or text they include the price at that time, u can accept or deny any work


RUN Don't walk is what that says. Listen to the senior people here !! It is your choice but I would be willing to bet a Full Super sized Whopper meal it is not going to be what they make it out to be !! The cheese is on you, if we bet !


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

adorler said:


> Anyone hear of or dealt with Trinity Real Estate Solutions? Just got asked to work for them, they say no price list...They tell you what each order pays as they submit an order...


Did a few inspections for them at $35 each


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with Troy if you do anything don't get your head cut off...
I have never heard of the company. but if they check out a couple $35 dollar gigs won't kill you...but always the skeptic...they could set you up for something done the road....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Did quite a few inspections for them, commercials, pay's pretty good. There grass cuts were alot better paying than others... Always bid the work to them before I would take any work on...


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

I looked through their vendor pkg and they want authorization to "debit or adjust accordingly" the account you give them for direct deposit. Sorry boys and girls, just can't give that power to an unknown entity.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

"debit and adjust accordingly".


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

To be fair and balanced.....I received this after my e mail to them saying no way to access to my account.
Understandable. You are not required to sign up for direct deposit it is just a feature that we offer to better insure that you get paid. We can mail you a paper check. That would not be a problem. 


The only reason why they would request authorization to make a debit from your account that is in the event that Trinity makes an error or duplicate deposit to your account. This has never happened but if it ever were to happen we would be in contact with you before any action was taken. 

Either way, it is what ever you feel most comfortable with J 
Amber Vidal | Property Preservation Coordinator 
Trinity Field Services®
_a division of Trinity Real Estate Solutions, Inc. _


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

danny1217 said:


> To be fair and balanced.....I received this after my e mail to them saying no way to access to my account.
> Understandable. You are not required to sign up for direct deposit it is just a feature that we offer to better insure that you get paid. We can mail you a paper check. That would not be a problem.
> 
> 
> ...



it always starts innocently enough


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If they are doing Rehab work or other larger jobs it would be difficult to have a true price list.

It's worth looking into but I wouldn't go crazy doing work for them until I had a few paydays under my belt.


----------

